# RIP Remy



## majorv (May 30, 2011)

I lost one of my Himalayans today. She was only 7 months old, but she had a special place in my heart. She became ill a few months ago and Ispentevery day for 7 dayssyringing Critical Care down her. I developed a special affection for her during that one on one time while trying to get her well. She made it and each day she greeted me at feeding time, begging for a few cheerios (that she loved). She was very sweet. Yesterday Isaw that she wasn't eating and when I picked her up I realized that she had lost too much weight. I gave her some Benebac that night and some Critical Care this morning, but I think with herhealth problem andit being so hot down here it was too much for her. I'll miss you, Remy!:cry1:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 30, 2011)

We're so sorry to hear you lost Remy. We know how devastating it is to lose a young bunny--we only had Nik-Nik with us for six months. Felt like we got shorted on a lot of things we could have shared but didn't get the chance. Rest in peace little girl and binky free.:bunnyangel:


----------



## majorv (Jun 1, 2011)

I appreciate that, thanks.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 1, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I don't think it will ever be easy espeacially when we work so hard to nurse them back to health, you tend to create a special bond.:feelbetter::big kiss:



Binky free Remy!!ray:


----------

